# Game #37 (1/14): Los Angeles Lakers @ Golden State Warriors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (19-17) @ Golden State Warriors (17-18)

Oakland Arena









Date: Saturday, January 14th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































B. Davis J. Richardson M. Dunleavy T. Murphy I. Diogu 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Golden State Warriors





























Derek Fisher
Zarko Cabarkapa
Monta Ellis
Andris Biedrins

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Warriors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 34.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jason Richardson 22.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Troy Murphy 8.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Baron Davis 9.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Baron Davis 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Adonal Foyle 1.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .528</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Andris Biedrins .646</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .462</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Monta Ellis .500</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .952</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Calbert Cheaney 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>23-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>18-14</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>19-17</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-18</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>14-20</td><td>8.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>27-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>23-12</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Utah Jazz</td><td>19-17</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>26-10</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>22-11</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>18-14</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>19-17</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Denver Nuggets</td><td>18-18</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>9. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-18</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>16-17</td><td>9.5</td></table>

Warriors Notebook: Davis has eyes on Beijing Olympics
Janny Hu
Friday, January 13, 2006










Phoenix -- Add Baron Davis to the short list of Olympic hopefuls.

Davis met briefly with Jerry Colangelo, the man in charge of final selections, before Thursday's game to discuss the prospect of playing for Team USA in the 2008 Beijing Olympics.

"There's no doubt I want to go," Davis said. "It'd be an honor to represent your country."

The Warriors' point guard took the first step by being one of 35 players in Colangelo's selection pool. The Suns' executive, also the managing director of USA Basketball's men's senior national team, said he is interviewing all his candidates. 

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_ "I told my teammates I really needed them to pick up the slack for me tonight because my hand was bothering me and it was tough for me to shoot the ball. I needed them to kind of pick of the steam a little bit, and down the stretch I can take over the game."_
 - 1/13: Kobe on teammates

Warriors Forum Game Thread
</center>

Dunno if I'll have time for one on Monday but if it's up by Monday evening I had the time. If not, someone can fill in for me.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We need to win this one....we definitely need to win this one. Winning/Losing games like this will show if LA is playoff bound.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We could be killed because they play a transistion game which the Lakers are terrible at guarding. Also expect the refs to put away their whistles especially on Lakers posessions. The commentators won't help either, but they won't be as bad as Portland.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

BD in the Olympics? I'll reserve comment and see if he plays a different kind of international game. I agree with transition defense being key for us. Too many times we score and the opponent coasts to the basket for a dunk or layup.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Id rather lose then listen to there commentators!! Biggest homers ever , even more then the Clipper guy. Anways, I think we got this one if Lamar can play as he did against the Cavs, Kobe actually let Lamar take over the game and hopefully he'll get it done again.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This is a big game. Can't afford to lose too many to Pacific division rivals.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bryant will be braced to play
By AL BALDERAS
The Orange County Register












> EL SEGUNDO – Give Gary Vitti an assist.
> 
> The Lakers' athletic trainer devised a brace that Kobe Bryant will wear on his right wrist tonight against Golden State. Bryant wore the device for part of Friday's practice.
> 
> ...


http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_947508.php


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers win.

*Lakers 112*-105 Warriors


Kobe 37pts 7assts


GO KOBE!!!


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Kwame: 4 pts, 3 boards

Lakers 10-5


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kwame 8 pts 4 boards 4 of 4 field goals... impressive


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Lakers 34-28 after 1.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris mihm for 3 blocks


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Smush impressed me with that steal and the posterization that followed.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

BS call on smush


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Our defence stinks!


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

60-59, Warriors.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

maybe Kobe will play some defense in te 2nd half on JRich. Gotta give Kwame the ball more.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Jackson might be the master mind behind the triangle offense, but his decision is a mystery. Why take Brown out when he's doing so well?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

First Half Analysis.

The game that I was afraid of because of the way the Warriors can score around the perimeter. But today it is their paint scoring that killed us early in the Warriors' run. At the start of the game, it was fast and high scoring. The Lakers had huge contributions from Kwame and Smush. After taking a nine point lead, the Lakers slacked a bit on defense (Kobe, and some of the bigmen) and the Warriors started to come back. The more the game got faster, the more that both teams wanted it to get even more faster. But the lakers got the short end of the shootout because the Warriors caused a lot of turnovers off the Lakers. Since the Warriors rotation defense is not to great either, they only lead by one right now.

Lakers 59 Warriors 60


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

spiraling said:


> Jackson might be the master mind behind the triangle offense, but his decision is a mystery. Why take Brown out when he's doing so well?


After watching Phil coach this season it seems more like his lineup strategy is minutes regulation rathan than matchups.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

The One said:


> After watching Phil coach this season it seems more like his lineup strategy is minutes regulation rathan than matchups.



which is stupid when the guy is suppose to be the best coach. You got to ride the hot guy and not put him into the cooler. How do you expect the guy to get confidence if you don't allow him to explode.


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

Brown did a nice job during the 1st half. Hoho!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Too bad this game aint live for where im from..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

you should be glad


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

From looking at the box scores Kobe and Smush(except the 4 TO) are having great games..but Davis and Richardson are also having great games..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

gotta get this win


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lol can anyone explain how this game is going..whoever has the game live


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

why is lamar having bad game? whos is defending him?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

cmon kobe


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Lakers making their free throws today.. 17-20.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Haha 7 Warriors with atleast 3 fouls


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nice


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

La 100- Gs 96 We Have To Close This Game Now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lamar got in foul trouble and otherwise has been tenative why he plays like this is beyond me. Kobe is getting slow roasted by Jrich very unuusual because he usually kills JRich. our bigs are playing well particularly Kwame.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Odom is guarding dunlevy or MP. He's just having one of those 1 good night 1 disapearing night. The pick n roll btw smush and brown is working well.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

lakers up by 6 with 2:30 to go


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG Kobe Bryant makes last 8 points


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Kwame having a great night with 18 points & 13 boards, making up for Odom's horrible night


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe is still Kobe its not new and there`s nothing special :biggrin: Look like we got this game


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

108-100 Lakers, 1:15 to go.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers Lead by 8. Awesome game by Kobe at the end.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

laker up by 4 with 28secs to go. Smush on the line


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

They cut it down to 4


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

smush miss both shots


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

fisher and jr miss the 3 lakers up by 4 with 4secs to go kobe on the line

That's game


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

The game is sealed?


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

LA Lakers 110, Golden State 104 

Lakers win!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Good Win, Shaq we are waiting for u!!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

fantastic offensive game, but where is the def. overall great game by kabe, smush and brown for showing up.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Amazing game by Kobe again 38 pts 7Reb and 7 Ast..
Heheh and i win another bet today 2/2
Good game and Good luck for rest of the season till you guys vs the raps lol


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

fun game to watch 

great game for smush parker


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kirk20 said:


> Kwame having a great night with 18 points & 13 boards, making up for Odom's horrible night



Kwame!!! Told ya guys, Hes improving very much and he had a great game for him , should help boost his confidence. Wow a fun game to watch alot of nice dunks but bottom line is ...Our back court is better then theres


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: LA Lakers 110, Golden State 104 

Very nice game by Kwame, Smush, and Kobe.. Lamar was nowhere to be found.. Kwame with 18 & 12, Smush with 24, 12, & 6, and Kobe 'ballhog' with 38 (13/28), 7, and 7.. Nice win in the division.. Lakers are playing good right now.. Shouldnt have lost to Portland though.

Cook getting less minutes + Kwame finally doing things worth a damn = Winning


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Final: LA Lakers 110, Golden State 104
> 
> Very nice game by Kwame, Smush, and Kobe.. Lamar was nowhere to be found.. Kwame with 18 & 12, Smush with 24, 12, & 6, and Kobe 'ballhog' with 38 (13/28), 7, and 7.. Nice win in the division.. Lakers are playing good right now.. Shouldnt have lost to Portland though.
> 
> Cook getting less minutes + Kwame finally doing things worth a damn = Winning


Maybe it's time you change your name to Kwame54Brown.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I liked how Kobe looked to setup his teammates early in the game. Everyone including Chris Mihm, Kwame Brown, and Smush Parker. Then Kobe took over the game in the 4th quarter which is exactly what we need him to do. He should stop rushing shots unless we need them. Kwame Brown and Smush are coming into their own. Once Kwame gets that soft touch with his jumper he's going to be a great go-to-guy. I'm happy the Lakers got the win, but I'll be even more happy if we win on Monday. :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Maybe it's time you change your name to Kwame54Brown.



Hehe


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame can ball he just has to get comfortable had big nights in Washington often. He just seems jittery with the Lakers maybe he's settling in. Kobe was Kobe.

We must beat the Heat to establish credibility. Last lost to the Heat started a tailspin.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kwame had a good night, i think the reasons are: his teammate let him involved early just made hoim confident and three dunks helped too. Plus the Warriors big men sucked at defense ,Ike D is just a rookie and that made him more comfortable.
Hehe and i just added him for my fantasy team, nice choice i guess. But nex game wont be easy for him, Snaq and Zo are much different than Ike and Doyle, hope he can do his job: defense defense and rebound!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

can we trade lamar for some postage stamps or something


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Kwame and Smush!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Kobe Bryant, Smush & Kwame! 

:worship:

But seriously, wtf was up with Lamar? 1/8, 2 points?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Kobe is a pansy. Wow, going after Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy, real tough. Then when Dwayne Wade goes near him he can go and hide again.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wink:


BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Kobe is a pansy. Wow, going after Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy, real tough. Then when Dwayne Wade goes near him he can go and hide again.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

<font color="red">Senseless post...</font>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Kobe is a pansy. Wow, going after Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy, real tough. Then when Dwayne Wade goes near him he can go and hide again.


Hide again? I didnt know there was a first time he hid from Wade?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hide again? I didnt know there was a first time he hid from Wade?


I am talking about the Christmas game. Elbows get in the way and bruises happen in this game, you can play for fun and figure that out. It was stupid and cheap for Wade to give Kobe that elbow, but it got me mad to see Kobe then go take out on Mike Miller the next game. He saw that Wade didn't get crap for it, so he went to go do it, and now he tries to be Mr. Tough Guy to Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy rather than do anything to Wade (probably scared of what Shaq would do with him).

No doubt that he's an elite player and talent, and I know that he doesn't care and neither should Lakers' fans, since all that matters is the game, but he comes off as a real piece of ****.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I am talking about the Christmas game. Elbows get in the way and bruises happen in this game, you can play for fun and figure that out. It was stupid and cheap for Wade to give Kobe that elbow, but it got me mad to see Kobe then go take out on Mike Miller the next game. He saw that Wade didn't get crap for it, so he went to go do it, and now he tries to be Mr. Tough Guy to Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy rather than do anything to Wade *(probably scared of what Shaq would do with him).*
> 
> No doubt that he's an elite player and talent, and I know that he doesn't care and neither should Lakers' fans, since all that matters is the game, but he comes off as a real piece of ****.



Well if you read Phil's book, let me re-phrase that....If you even know how to read (yea thats better) anywho if you read the book you will see there were many times in practice where things got very heated and Kobe and Shaq were ready to scrap and Kobe did not back down one bit.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

wow


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I am talking about the Christmas game. Elbows get in the way and bruises happen in this game, you can play for fun and figure that out. It was stupid and cheap for Wade to give Kobe that elbow, but it got me mad to see Kobe then go take out on Mike Miller the next game. He saw that Wade didn't get crap for it, so he went to go do it, and now he tries to be Mr. Tough Guy to Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy rather than do anything to Wade *(probably scared of what Shaq would do with him)*.
> 
> No doubt that he's an elite player and talent, and I know that he doesn't care and neither should Lakers' fans, since all that matters is the game, but he comes off as a real piece of ****.


Well, first of all, Shaq would have to be able to catch kobe before he could do something to him


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Well if you read Phil's book, let me re-phrase that....If you even know how to read (yea thats better) anywho if you read the book you will see there were many times in practice where things got very heated and Kobe and Shaq were ready to scrap and Kobe did not back down one bit.


Shaq wrote about that in his own book... he said he wanted to test Kobe to see if he was just another whimpy little guy, but Kobe wouldnt back down...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dude the game hasnt even started yet and were all fighting!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I am talking about the Christmas game. Elbows get in the way and bruises happen in this game, you can play for fun and figure that out. It was stupid and cheap for Wade to give Kobe that elbow, but it got me mad to see Kobe then go take out on Mike Miller the next game. He saw that Wade didn't get crap for it, so he went to go do it, and now he tries to be Mr. Tough Guy to Mike Miller and Mike Dunleavy rather than do anything to Wade (probably scared of what Shaq would do with him).
> 
> No doubt that he's an elite player and talent, and I know that he doesn't care and neither should Lakers' fans, since all that matters is the game, but he comes off as a real piece of ****.


Oh my ****ing God... Are you for real?


----------

